# NOS in an Auto



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

If I were to get NOS for my Automatic, when exactly would I be able to hit the switch to spray it?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

*nos on auto*

Hey man, they say you shouldnt do it until 3 grand, but Ive got a 50 shot on my car, I placed the fogger in the maf housing- not south of it obviouslym its a hot wire and itll get jacked up- and im using a throttle switch so when I floor it after its activated itll engage. mine is also stick- but once I get grip when I launch I just floor it- Ive never had any problem under 3 grand, it kinda depends on your shot size, placement and your tranny.

Todd
where in south fl man?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Coral Springs, about 25 mins away from fort lauderdale.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

*Nitrous*

Sup, i have a 50 shot in my 96 Sentra GXE, i just did a little work to the engine just to make sure that nothing will go wrong, i hear that the stock engine will take up to a 55 shot with out risking anything but u have to make sure your mixture is right for that gamble. i just upgraded my entire fuel system including injectors and pump, and i also threw in a new Ignition system, so i'm about to jump to a 75 shot. i'll tell ya times when i do, later


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

*...?*

Hi i got a fully stock Nissan Primera GT 1998! And im thinking of getting NOS! The company i talk to told me i can push about 75hp...So now you guys how mutch can i push to be SAFE...dont wont the engine to go pop....its a SR20DE if you didnt now..lol

Thanks/ Jonas


----------

